# Postfix cant deliver mail - transport is unavailable

## ChrissySon

I've just followed the Gentoo Mailfiltering Guide but i'm getting what appears to be a transport error:

```
server postfix/qmgr[16327]: AF7768263: to=<jdoe@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<jdoe@localhost>, relay=none, delay=1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)
```

The email addresses are normally in the format john.doe@mydomain.co.uk and the /etc/mail/aliases file works out where to put the mail.

postqueue -p shows that i have 70 emails all waiting to be delivered, all with the 'transport is unavailable' error.

/etc/postfix/transport:

```
mydomain.co.uk            smtp:[127.0.0.1]
```

Any suggestions on what else i need to check?

Thanks in advance  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Just noticed this in mail.log also:

```
Jul 26 16:40:48 server postfix/qmgr[17454]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused
```

I'm thinking now that the transport stuff is setup ok, but it just can't give it to smtp-amavis. Does that sound right?

----------

## depontius

Just out of curiousity, do you have 'localhost.mydomain.co.uk' and 'mydomain.co.uk' properly defined in /etc/hosts? You never know when software is going to get upset about names/IPs that don't properly forward AND reverse resolve. What does 'hostname' tell you?

For that matter, I'm not so comfortable about 'localhost.mydomain.co.uk', especially in conjunction with 'mydomain.co.uk'. Is this machine dialup or ethernet? I'm used to seeing 'localhost.localdomain' for 127.0.0.1 and 'myhost.mydomain' for an ethernet. I know some people like to give localhost.localdomain a more personalized name, but I'm pretty skittish about that one.

Have you had a simple Postfix setup up and running already? I'd start there before getting into more complex stuff.

----------

## ChrissySon

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Just out of curiousity, do you have 'localhost.mydomain.co.uk' and 'mydomain.co.uk' properly defined in /etc/hosts? You never know when software is going to get upset about names/IPs that don't properly forward AND reverse resolve. What does 'hostname' tell you?
> 
> For that matter, I'm not so comfortable about 'localhost.mydomain.co.uk', especially in conjunction with 'mydomain.co.uk'. Is this machine dialup or ethernet? I'm used to seeing 'localhost.localdomain' for 127.0.0.1 and 'myhost.mydomain' for an ethernet. I know some people like to give localhost.localdomain a more personalized name, but I'm pretty skittish about that one.
> 
> Have you had a simple Postfix setup up and running already? I'd start there before getting into more complex stuff.

 

Cheers for the reply.

Yes, the posfix setup was running fine. Infact it was even doing what i wanted it to before, but the postfix config files were overwritten with an etc-update and so i started again.  Unfortunately it was about 2 years ago that i set it up, so i'm practically learning it all again for the first time.

Normally when the emails come in the log takes them in as john.doe@mydomain.co.uk so i'm a bit confused about the way they are coming in.

A little bit about the setup - this server has 2 ethernet cards, 1 connected to the local network, one to an adsl router. 

My /etc/hosts:

```
#local

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.16.2    server.lan.local        server
```

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Just noticed this in mail.log also:
> 
> ```
> Jul 26 16:40:48 server postfix/qmgr[17454]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused
> ```
> ...

 

Looks like amavisd isn't started.

----------

## ChrissySon

 *overkll wrote:*   

> Looks like amavisd isn't started.

 

Cheers for the reply overkll.

It does seem to be started though:

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/amavisd status

 * status:  started
```

I've restarted it a loads of times - and even discovered this command:

```
server ~ # /usr/sbin/amavisd reload

daemon terminated, waiting for the dust to settle...

becoming a new daemon...
```

----------

## ChrissySon

Some more info:

```
mailgate ~ # telnet 127.0.0.1 10024

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 [127.0.0.1] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready
```

and

```
mailgate ~ # telnet 127.0.0.1 10025

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 SMTPD_BANNER_HERE
```

So it definitely looks like it's started

----------

## magic919

If you take out the content_filter from Postfix does it all then work?

----------

## ChrissySon

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> If you take out the content_filter from Postfix does it all then work?

 

If i take out the content filter line i get this error message:

```
Jul 31 20:32:03 server postfix/qmgr[12280]: 078D32C1F: from=<testemail@gmail.com>, size=1930, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 31 20:32:03 server amavis[1708]: (01708-01) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

Jul 31 20:32:04 server postfix/smtpd[12597]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul 31 20:32:09 server amavis[1708]: (01708-01) FWD via SMTP: <testemail@gmail.com> -> <user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, 450 4.4.1 Can't connect to 127.0.0.1 port 10025, Net::SMTP: connect: Connection refused (Connection refused) at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 4323, <GEN9> line 98., MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025), id=01708-01

Jul 31 20:32:09 server amavis[1708]: (01708-01) Blocked CLEAN, [66.249.92.172] <testemail@gmail.com> -> <user@localhost.domain.co.uk>, Message-ID: <36ae4faa0607311034m2c66aa70jb8e97017ce767622@mail.gmail.com>, mail_id: NMMJf92hJaz8, Hits: 0.614, 6069 ms

Jul 31 20:32:09 server postfix/smtp[12601]: 078D32C1F: to=<user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1], delay=6, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 450 4.4.1 Can't connect to 127.0.0.1 port 10025, Net::SMTP: connect: Connection refused (Connection refused) at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 4323, <GEN9> line 98., MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025), id=01708-01 (in reply to end of DATA command))
```

Why does amavis get given the mail if the context filter is disabled?

To get mail working i have to comment 'content_filter' AND:

```
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport
```

If i have content_filter without 'transport_maps' i get:

```
Jul 31 20:54:03 server postfix/qmgr[12280]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused

Jul 31 20:54:03 server postfix/qmgr[12280]: 21AAA3C817: from=<testemail@gmail.com>, size=1926, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 31 20:54:03 server postfix/qmgr[12280]: 21AAA3C817: to=<user@localhost.domain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Jul 31 20:54:03 server postfix/smtpd[13636]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```

Maybe the transport map is the problem:

```
mydomain.co.uk            smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10024

localhost.mydomain.co.uk  smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

Thanks for the reply   :Very Happy: 

----------

## magic919

I'd have to say I'm confused as to what the transport map is achieving here.  It's generally used to forward mail to the next hop when you have a mail gateway doing the filtering.

Set

transport_maps =

and then it will all work.  But you'll have no content_filter.

Then stick back in the content_filter in main.cf.  If it then falls apart then amavisd or part of it is causing the problem.

----------

## ChrissySon

The transport map is used to forward the mail to amavis (on port 10024).

I think it's getting as far as doing that, but then amavis is refusing the connection. Even though i can telnet in and it works fine   :Mad: 

EDIT: Spelling

----------

## magic919

You don't need a transport map to do that.  Just a content_filter in main.cf and a definition for the content_filter in master.cf.

So it looks like it's time to sort out amavisd then.  Can you run amavisd on the commandline in debug mode and check output?

----------

## ChrissySon

Here's what happens when it starts up...

```
server # amavisd debug

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd at server.domain.co.uk amavisd-new-2.3.3 (20050822), Unicode aware

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: user=, EUID: 0 (0);  group=, EGID: 0 446 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0 (0 446 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Perl version               5.008008

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: INFO: no optional modules: Sys::Hostname::Long Mail::SPF::Query Net::CIDR::Lite Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DomainKeys Mail::DomainKeys::Header Mail::DomainKeys::Message Mail::DomainKeys::Policy Mail::DomainKeys::Signature Mail::DomainKeys::Key Mail::DomainKeys::Key::Public Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::_new auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::DESTROY auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::load_public_key auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::new_public_key IP::Country::Fast

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: 2006/08/08-04:12:58 Amavis (type Net::Server::PreForkSimple) starting! pid(31364)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Binding to UNIX socket file /var/amavis/amavisd.sock using SOCK_STREAM

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Binding to TCP port 10024 on host 127.0.0.1

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Setting gid to "444 444"

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Setting uid to "104"

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Setting up serialization via flock

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Amavis::Conf        2.043

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Archive::Tar        1.28

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Archive::Zip        1.16

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module BerkeleyDB          0.27

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Compress::Zlib      1.41

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Convert::TNEF       0.17

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Convert::UUlib      1.06

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module DBD::mysql          2.9007

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module DBI                 1.50

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module DB_File             1.814

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module IO::Socket::INET6   2.51

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module MIME::Entity        5.417

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module MIME::Parser        5.417

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module MIME::Tools         5.417

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Mail::Header        1.67

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Mail::Internet      1.67

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  3.001003

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Net::Cmd            2.26

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Net::DNS            0.53

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Net::SMTP           2.29

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Net::Server         0.88

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Razor2::Client::Version 2.81

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Time::HiRes         1.82

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Module Unix::Syslog        0.100

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Amavis::DB code    loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Amavis::Cache code loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SQL base code      NOT loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SQL::Log code      NOT loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SQL::Quarantine    NOT loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Lookup::SQL  code  NOT loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Lookup::LDAP code  NOT loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: AM.PDP prot  code  loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SMTP-in prot code  loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: ANTI-VIRUS code    loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: ANTI-SPAM  code    loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Unpackers  code    loaded

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found $file            at /usr/bin/file

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No $dspam,             not using it

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .mail

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .asc 

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .uue 

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .hqx 

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .ync 

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .F    at /usr/bin/unfreeze

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .Z    at /usr/bin/uncompress

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .gz  

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .gz   at /bin/gzip -d (backup, not used)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .bz2  at /bin/bzip2 -d

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No decoder for       .lzo  tried: lzop -d

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No decoder for       .rpm  tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .cpio at /bin/cpio

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .tar  at /bin/cpio

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .tar  (backup, not used)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .deb  at /usr/bin/ar

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .zip 

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .rar  at /usr/bin/unrar

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .arj  at /usr/bin/unarj

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .arc  at /usr/bin/arc

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .zoo  at /usr/bin/zoo

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .lha  at /usr/bin/lha

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .cab  at /usr/bin/cabextract

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No decoder for       .tnef tried: tnef

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Internal decoder for .tnef

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found decoder for    .exe  at /usr/bin/unrar; /usr/bin/lha; /usr/bin/unarj

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient

...

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No primary av scanner: BitDefender

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Found secondary av scanner FRISK F-Prot Antivirus at /usr/bin/f-prot

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No secondary av scanner: Trend Micro FileScanner

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No secondary av scanner: drweb - DrWeb Antivirus

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: No secondary av scanner: KasperskyLab kavscanner

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Creating db in /var/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.27, libdb 4.2

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SpamControl: initializing Mail::SpamAssassin

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: SpamControl: done

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Beginning prefork (4 processes)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Starting "4" children

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31365]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (31365)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31364]: Net::Server: Parent ready for children.

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31366]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (31366)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31365]: TIMING [total 11 ms] - bdb-open: 11 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31367]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (31367)Aug  8 04:13:01 server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31368]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (31368)

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31366]: TIMING [total 16 ms] - bdb-open: 16 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31367]: TIMING [total 40 ms] - bdb-open: 40 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

server.domain.co.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[31368]: TIMING [total 49 ms] - bdb-open: 49 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100
```

It had a small error about not being able to access /etc/mail/spamassasin/secrets.cf but i ironed that out.

I've sent a couple of bits of mail and amavis doesn't tell me anything - it's not receiving the mail. Here's the mail.log for that time:

```
Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 250 Ok: queued as 37D8D1DF1

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 37D8D1DF1: to=<user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 37D8D1DF1: from=<me@gmail.com>, size=1940, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 37D8D1DF1: to=<user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 2ED202228: from=<me@gmail.com>, size=1941, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 2ED202228: to=<user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=none, delay=359, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 75C0525AD: from=<me@gmail.com>, size=1943, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Aug  8 04:30:02 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: 75C0525AD: to=<user@localhost.mydomain.co.uk>, orig_to=<user@localhost>, relay=none, delay=118, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: transport is unavailable)

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: QUIT

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 221 Bye

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: match_hostname: localhost ~? 192.168.16.0/24

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.16.0/24

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: match_hostname: localhost ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: master_notify: status 1

Aug  8 04:30:03 mailgate postfix/smtpd[32030]: connection closed

Aug  8 04:30:22 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused

Aug  8 04:31:22 mailgate postfix/qmgr[31981]: warning: connect to transport smtp-amavis: Connection refused
```

Cheers for the reply - much apprecaited  :Very Happy: 

----------

## langthang

instead of playing the guessing game here,why don't you post your `postconf -n` and master.cf file. WRT "transport_maps", you can remove it since you're not forward mail to the next hop for delivery (or do you?). If you have mails in queue, requeue them with `postsuper -r ALL` after you make change to main.cf/master.cf

HTH

----------

## ChrissySon

postconf -n

```
alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.2.10/html

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain, localhost

mydomain = mydomain.co.uk

myhostname = mydomain.dnsalias.com

mynetworks = 192.168.16.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

relayhost = auth.smtp.1and1.co.uk

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450
```

master.cf

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

#   -o content_filer=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission     inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       nqmgr

#tlsmgr   fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

#

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

  #

  # The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

  #

  old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

    flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

   # Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

  cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

     user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

  uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

     flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

  ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

     flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

  bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

     flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

  smtp-amavis     unix    -       -       y       -       2       smtp

            -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

            -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n        -       n     -       -  smtpd

  -o content_filter=

 -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
```

Cheers  :Very Happy: 

Sorry about the late replies - i can only really work on this at weekends  :Sad: 

----------

## ageb

I'm just guessing here but I had a similar problem after amavis was upgraded recently. I had to go and edit 

variables $mydomain and $myhostname in /etc/amavisd.conf to make sure they were the same as where postfix was sending the local mail. Restarting postfix and amavisd and issuing a sendmail -q to restart the mail queue seems to have got things rolling again.

good luck

Adrian

----------

## langthang

 *ChrissySon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
> 
> ...

 

your master.cf was indented like that or it's copy&paste error? make sure those lines start with a service name ( old-cyrus, cyrus, uucp, ifmail, bsmtp, smtp-amavis) don't have leading white spaces

----------

